# Dont want to rehome my dog, what shall i do?



## Shelly24 (Dec 17, 2008)

hi all,

this is a very long story but will try and keep it brief...

basically, i have 2 dogs and both live with my ex as when we split up in January i moved back in with my mum and she wont have dogs in the house. he was happy with this situation and the deal was that when i get a good job i will get a house suitable for the dogs and they will come back and live with me. 
He has had a good job now for a while where he is out of the house for 12 hours. I only work part time at the moment so between us the dogs get walked at 7am, 12 midday and 7pm but they are still left for a considerable amount of time in a small flat and unfortunately have taken to doing their jobs on the carpet.
my ex has had enough and doesnt seem to realise it isnt their fault and wants them out. 

the problem is that where i live now i cannot have the dogs with me, oe of the dogs is an angel and would be snapped up if rehomed but the other is a special needs dogs in the fact that she had had alot of trauma in her life and is very defensive (to the point of going for people) when strangers or strange dogs come near her so i just cannot risk rehoming her, im sure she would end up put down and i dont think is fair seen as it isnt her fualt she is like this. 

the dog who is very well behaved i have managed to find a home with a very good friend of mine who already has another dog the same age, doesnt work and takes her dog out for long walks everyday, she would be ideal for him and is meeting him tommorrow. 

but what on earth shall i do with the other one? My mum has absolutely put her foot down and wont have her in her house. I cannot afford my own place with only a part-time job (im waiting to go in the police so in a few months it will all be a different situation, will have the money to go and get a nice house with a nice garden) and cannot risk rehoming her. We have been through alot together, she has been in and out of the vets since she was born, has moved with me several times and the only thing constant in her life has been me, i love her more than anything and i understand her. I cant loose my baby.

what shall i do? ive been in tears all xmas thinking about it, :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

The only thing that I can come up with, is you need a temporary foster home, with knowledgable people. have you tried to talk to any rescues, it worth a try. I'm sure that if they knew your situation and the fact that you will have your dog back rather than them having to find a home, someone may help. You could also offer to sponser another rescue dog as well as pay for yours if finances allow.
A long shot would be to advertise for a foster home, again it may not work but worth a try


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Just had another thought, has anyone you know or your mum got a garden big enough to put up a kennel, your dog will be safe and you could spend time with her when it's possible. I know it's not ideal, but many dogs live in their own kennels quite happily


----------



## Shelly24 (Dec 17, 2008)

well my mum has a back garden but she is being really out of order and said that i cant have her in the garden because she will bark and annoy the neighbours. 
today the situation is much worse- my horrible ex has said that the dogs have to go TODAY! I dont have anywhere to take them. The lady that was interested in the labrador has said that her kid is ill and she will ring me to rearrange seeing him. I dont want to ring her and hassle her, what kind of an owner would i look like trying to push a dog on someone who hasnt even met him! 

I have rang the councils dog warden but he is off untill Jan 6th. Im going to ring the dogs trust in a minute as I know they dont put healthy dogs down. I am ok with my labrador going because as I say, he is a lovely dog, very friendly and i know he will make someone a lovely family dog, my other one however is like my baby, i just cannot let her go to an uncertain future, she has behaivioural problems and in the wrong hands would be aggresive and scared. Short of sleeping in a tent in the park i just dont know what to do.

Not heard of people fostering dogs before. I mean, if i could i would put her in kennels, but thats £10 a day and unfortunately im inbetween jobs so cant afford it. I gather the rescue centres would be the same (if they even had room).


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the situation, must be awful  is there no one in your family who could look after the dog until you get your self sorted out? If she's met them before, maybe she wouldn't be so aggressive towards them?


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

if the dogs were caged at your exs, then they would not be able to chew the carpet, lots of peeps have crates for when they are not home, maybe your ex would go for this as a temp measure until you can get on your feet. as for the dog that has issues, can you not work with her on them. i know not everyone is a fan of ceaser milan but maybe rehabiltation methods like his may help you. i am so sorry you find yourself in such an awful position:sad:


----------



## Shelly24 (Dec 17, 2008)

hi all, well i took the labrador to meet the lady who said she would like him but unfortunately he barked at the other dogs loads and as her husband works nights she said she could have him barking in the day 
I have rang the dogs trust, rspca centre and another local rescue place all of which go to answerphone.
unfortunately i have rang everyone i know and no-one will take my dog  
problem with the dogs being in cages is that they are left 6 hours at a time sometimes and if they have accidents they will then have to lay in it and as soon as they get let out they will cover my ex in it  
i have just had an arguement with him and said i dont have a magic wand and dont want to see my dogs tied to a lampost, i dont know what else i can do..... cant even send them to the rspca today! 
i have been working with my boxer, she is getting better, its just when she meets someone who is nervous of her she takes the mick and it makes her worse. getting there though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Where abouts are you? There is a place called Wood Green Animal Shelter and they are based in Cambridgeshire.

They offer temporary fostering for people in your situation.


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Whilst I can see you are at your wits end I feel you are being a bit unfair to your mum here - the dogs are not, at the end of the day her responsibility and there is no reason why she should have to take them if she doesn't want to. That being said it is obviously a very stressful time for you. You said you are between jobs at the moment - can you not walk your ex into having them a couple of weeks longer if you go across and spend more time with them every day and take them out more whilst he is out working? Clearly this is not a great solution but if it just gives you a week or two longer to try to resolve the problem.....

I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, Have you tried Boxer rescue?, with luck they might have some experienced foster homes.


----------



## Shelly24 (Dec 17, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Hi, Have you tried Boxer rescue?, with luck they might have some experienced foster homes.


is this the one in Lincs? that was my first point of call to do today.

the situation again has worstened.... when we first got the lab he was 7 weeks old and our boxer was 18 months, she was immediately the boss and the lab accepted it. unforutnately now they have both been away for a week in different kennels they are now trying to establish dominance again with each other and to the point where one of them is going to be killed.

what do i do?!!?! they cant be left for 5 mins incase one of them ends up dead so there is no way he can go back to work on the 5th Jan and leave them. If you put one in the bedroom and 1 in the front room they bark constantly and in a flat that is no good.
In the last 3 days they have faught 3 times and have to be pried apart, the lab now has a wound on his neck and the boxer has a hole in her ear :frown:
they are being kept apart by being shut in different rooms, but how fair is that?!?!

spoke to dogs trust, rspca, and 2 local centres who cannot take the dogs and even if they had room would not take the boxer because of her behaiviour. 
i really dont know what i can do now, one of them has to go asap or they actually will kill each other


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

think there is one in lincs as a lady i used to work with had a lot to do with boxers and she mentioned the boxer rescue a few times, where abouts in lincs are you? im in spalding.
i would put ad's up in the vets etc for rehoming your dogs rather than give them to a place.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Where are you? Have you tried labrador rescue for the lab?


----------



## Shelly24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Where are you? Have you tried labrador rescue for the lab?


thank you for that, i didnt know there was one but have just emailed them. i am in kent so this is ideal as they are local. will see if they can help. at least if one goes they cant fight.

i have emailed 6 boxer rescues, none are near me but at least they might be able to point me in the right direction.

this is heart breaking it really is, to see them fighting like they are is awful, they cant even be left for 5 mins and its so hard to find help


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Are either of them neutered? If not can you have this done - it may not help the situation initially as it takes a couple of months before it helps calm them down but it may make placing them with a rescue easier - particularly if the rescue know they haven't got to fork out for these additional costs. Just a thought.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> thank you for that, i didnt know there was one but have just emailed them. i am in kent so this is ideal as they are local. will see if they can help.


There are three labrador rescues that cover Kent:

http://www.labrescuekent.co.uk/

Labrador Retriever Rescue Southern England
Sue Birmingham covers Kent

Labrador Rescue South East and Central

If the situation is as urgent as you say, then I would PHONE rather than email.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what part of Kent are you??


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I Wouldn't leave a dog - in a crate for 6 hours myself.

Sorry you have this problem - must be heartbreaking for you - think I like someone else has suggested would be tempted to at least speak to boxer rescue


----------



## Shelly24 (Dec 17, 2008)

i am in broadstairs in kent. 

i am only emailing as no-one is answering the phone. 

i emailed 8 places over the country 3 days ago, no-one has replied  

the boxer is spayed but the lab hasnt been castrated yet.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

phone Sue Birmingham 020 8408 1214

You will have to leave a message on the answerphone and she WILL get back to you, but all breed rescues are volunteers - they do not have people manning phones all the time.


----------



## leanneharwich (Dec 22, 2012)

HELLO NEW TO THIS SITE. HAVE YOU TRIED PAPA CHARITY, THEY HELP PEOPLE WITH THERE PETS . FOR EXAMPLE WHEN THEY GO TO HOSPITAL OR WHEN WITH HOUSING DIFFCULTIES. I KNOW ONE LADY WHO LOST HER HOME AS IS STAYING WITH SISTER BUT DOG CANT GO WITH HER. DOG IS IN TEMP FOSTER HOME UNTIL EVERYTHING IS SORTED

this is a very long story but will try and keep it brief...

basically, i have 2 dogs and both live with my ex as when we split up in January i moved back in with my mum and she wont have dogs in the house. he was happy with this situation and the deal was that when i get a good job i will get a house suitable for the dogs and they will come back and live with me. 
He has had a good job now for a while where he is out of the house for 12 hours. I only work part time at the moment so between us the dogs get walked at 7am, 12 midday and 7pm but they are still left for a considerable amount of time in a small flat and unfortunately have taken to doing their jobs on the carpet.
my ex has had enough and doesnt seem to realise it isnt their fault and wants them out.

the problem is that where i live now i cannot have the dogs with me, oe of the dogs is an angel and would be snapped up if rehomed but the other is a special needs dogs in the fact that she had had alot of trauma in her life and is very defensive (to the point of going for people) when strangers or strange dogs come near her so i just cannot risk rehoming her, im sure she would end up put down and i dont think is fair seen as it isnt her fualt she is like this.

the dog who is very well behaved i have managed to find a home with a very good friend of mine who already has another dog the same age, doesnt work and takes her dog out for long walks everyday, she would be ideal for him and is meeting him tommorrow.

but what on earth shall i do with the other one? My mum has absolutely put her foot down and wont have her in her house. I cannot afford my own place with only a part-time job (im waiting to go in the police so in a few months it will all be a different situation, will have the money to go and get a nice house with a nice garden) and cannot risk rehoming her. We have been through alot together, she has been in and out of the vets since she was born, has moved with me several times and the only thing constant in her life has been me, i love her more than anything and i understand her. I cant loose my baby.

what shall i do? ive been in tears all xmas thinking about it, :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## leanneharwich (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello new to this site. Have you tried papa charity, they help people with there pets . For example when they go to hospital or when with housing diffculties. I know one lady who lost her home as is staying with sister but dog cant go with her. Dog is in temp foster home until everything is sorted


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a very old thread which has come from the depths I shoul imagine this is now resolved the original post was 2008


----------

